# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal de Piana

## perdiguera

El canal de Pinyana.

Este canal nace a los pies de la presa de Santa Ana, una vez turbinadas las aguas en la central.

Wikipedia dice:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_de_Pi%C3%B1ana




> El Canal de Piana (en cataln y oficialmente Canal de Pinyana) es una infraestructura hidrulica de la comarcas espaolas del Segri (provincia de Lrida) y la Litera (provincia de Huesca).
> Su rea regable (13.891 ha) comprende los municipios de Castillonroy (donde toma el agua del embalse de Santa Ana), Alfarrs, Almenar, Alguaire, Vilanova de Segri, Corbins, Rosell, Torrefarrera, Alpicat, Lrida, Alcarrs y Torres de Segre. sta est limitada al este por el ro Noguera Ribagorzana, al norte por la presa del propio canal, ubicada a 600 m de la del embalse de Santa Ana, al sur por el ro Segre y al oeste por la carretera N-230.
> Es el canal de regado ms antiguo de Catalua y tambin proporciona agua de boca a ms de 150.000 habitantes de la comarca, incluida la capital leridana.


El ministerio de medio ambiente dice:
http://195.55.247.234/webcalidad/est...-SANTA-ANA.pdf



> .
> 
> En la gestin normal del embalse, el agua se vierte por la toma hidroelctrica de la presa (cota 348) y por el canal de enlace que sale de la margen derecha (cota 352), cuyo caudal mximo es de 26 m3/s. El agua turbinada se deriva por el canal de Piana para los riegos del Segri. De este canal sale la tubera del abastecimiento de Lrida con un caudal de 1 m3/s. El caudal de turbinacin mnimo es de 13,5 m3/s y es el necesario para cubrir las demandas del canal de Piana y del abastecimiento de Lrida. Los caudales normales desembalsados en verano varan entre 10 y 30 m3/s.
> Existe otra toma destinada al abastecimiento de Lrida (cota 328,7) que est fuera de servicio (al parecer nunca funcion).
> La central hidroelctrica situada a pie de presa tiene una capacidad de turbinacin de 50 m3/s, y una potencia total de 47.500 KVA. En caso de parada de la central, el agua para el abastecimiento de Lrida se toma de los desages de fondo, los cuales se encuentran en uso. Adems se realizan vertidos de fondo (3-4 m3/s) con periodicidad mensual.
> Aguas abajo del azud de derivacin del canal de Piana el ro mantiene un caudal de 1,5 m3/s


La CHE dice:

http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...33&idMenu=2227




> "Hacia 1.147, y estando Lrida todava ocupada por los rabes, Ramn Bereguer IV (Principe de Aragn, Conde de Barcelona y Marques de Tortosa) autoriza la construccin de una acequia a los repobladores de la recin conquistada villa de Almenar. Con posterioridad, hacia 1.190, esta "Acequia del Segria" ser prolongada a expensas del leridano Pedro Raimundo Sassala "cavasquies", hasta alcanzar el llano y la ciudad de Lrida.
> 
> En el periodo comprendido entre 1.229 y 1.758 es la ciudad de Lrida, a travs de la Paheria como rgano de gobierno, quien ejerce la administracin del canal. Durante este periodo las sentencias a que dan lugar los numerosos litigios que surgen van a ir definiendo los mecanismos de administracin del canal. Simultanea o paralelamente es a lo largo de este periodo cuando se desarrolla la estructura fsica del canal: se construye la presa en el Noguera Ribagorzana, los primeros molinos, e incluso la traza del canal ya viene a coincidir la actual traza de la Acequia Mayor.
> 
> De 1.794 a 1.951 ser la Junta de Cequiaje, de la que forman parte el Ayuntamiento y los usuarios (labradores, etc.), la que rija los destinos del Canal. 
> 
> 
> La modificacin de las Ordenanzas realizada en 1.951 instituye la Junta Central de Regantes del Canal de Piana y Acequia de Fontanet. La titularidad actual del aprovechamiento corresponde a la Comunidad General de Regantes del Canal de Piana (O.M. 618/1.962) 
> 
> ...


Como se ve el canal de Piana es un elemento esencial en el funcionamiento de la provincia de Lleida.

A continuacin subo las fotos que le hice anteayer en la misma visita que hice a la presa  y al canal de Enlace.

El azud de toma, no haba manera de conseguir acercarse ms, o no supe hacerlo.


La rampa de acceso al canal para mantenimiento, parece que poco utilizada.


La suciedad dentro del canal era abundante, parece que necesita una limpieza


La zona de reparto y distribucin


La compuerta del canal de Piana propiamente dicho, se aprecian unas tuberas que parecen de conduccin de aguas, pero no parecen capaces de transportar 1m3/seg


El canal completamente lleno a pesar de que no es poca de riegos, quiz suministre agua a fbricas y poblaciones directamente y tenga unos das de utilizacin para recargar depsitos. 


Una compuerta en desuso de la que desconozco su utilidad primigenia.


Sigue

----------

maltcof (07-jul-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Los edificios de anlisis de aguas, o eso al menos pona en el cartel cercano a la puerta. Tambin se aprecia la entrada de aguas que no s muy bien de dnde venan.


Cartel indicador que est en el margen izquierdo, supongo que de aqu sale la tubera de abastecimiento a Lleida ciudad. 


Volante de accionamiento situado dentro de una caseta y atado con cadena y candado.


Eje movido por el volante anterior y que pudiese tratarse del que accionase la compuerta de toma del canal de Ibars.


La velocidad con que circulaba el agua junto a la compuerta de Piana era elevada formando remolinos.


El canal aguas abajo de la zona de partidores.


Vista hacia el sur del canal de Piana.


Esto es todo.

----------

maltcof (07-jul-2014)

----------


## arnau

> El canal completamente lleno a pesar de que no es poca de riegos, quiz suministre agua a fbricas y poblaciones directamente y tenga unos das de utilizacin para recargar depsitos.


Buenas Perdiguera. Lo del canal lleno seguramente se debe a que unos pocos kilmetros aguas abajo de la captacin, el canal alimenta una central elctrica, pasada la cual parte del caudal se devuleve directamente al Noguera Ribagorzana, de manera que supongo que en ese primer tramo el canal debe de ir siempre bastante lleno. Dejo un enlace al google maps donde se ve la central y el desage al ro:
http://maps.google.es/maps?q=almenar...3%B1a&t=h&z=18

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la informacin arnau, la desconoca.
Me parece que tiene poco salto esa central.

----------


## arnau

S, y me imagino que la potencia es muy baja. El canal de Piana es un canal fundamentalmente agrcola, pero los aprovechamientos industriales de este tipo son abundantes. Hay varias minicentrales a lo largo de su recorrido, y algunas industrias utilizan (o utilizaban) sus aguas para obtener energa.
Otra central: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alguai...3%B1a&t=h&z=18
Un aprovechamiento ms: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alguai...3%B1a&t=h&z=18
Otro: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alguai...3%B1a&t=h&z=18
Otra central: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alguai...3%B1a&t=h&z=18
Otra central: https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alguai...3%B1a&t=h&z=18

Y varias ms. Seguramente algunas estn fuera de servicio.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues no saba que tuviese tanto aprovechamiento hidroelctrico. Gracias por la informacin.

----------

